# Stimson burrowing after shared enclosure



## Tyrant pets (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi,
I have two pet stimson pythons male and female. The male is 2 years old and the female is 3y8m old.
Iv had the male since a lil baby and know his behaviour pretty well and have started to notice a few changes in the last week after putting him in with her.
I know it probably isnt breeding season but wanted to see how they went together.(btw iv been told that the season is oct-jan is this correct?)
There has been no issues with them housed together expect for the fact that the male has started to burrow. Is this a sign of stress?

They do not seem to avoid each other and they share the same cave.(have 2 in enclosure)
Also they have not gone off food ethier.

So basically im wondering is it because of stress or new surroundings or something else?


----------



## CF Constrictor (Feb 21, 2020)

They are not social animals , so probably stress. Is there a significant size difference between them ?


----------



## Tyrant pets (Feb 24, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> They are not social animals , so probably stress. Is there a significant size difference between them ?



The male is 114cm and the female is 143cm and she is a little thicker.

Ps. I thought it may be the enclosure setup so i reorganize it on friday (3 days ago) and he hasnt burrowed since.
I will continue to monitor them closely but as of right now they seem to be getting along and have not got off food (ate on the 19th) and seem to be quite comfortable.
If he Starts to borrow again or shows signs of stress i will separate and observe to see if that behaviour changes.


----------

